
Breaking Circular Dependencies in Recursive Union Types with C++17 - DennisL123
https://medium.com/@dennis.luxen/breaking-circular-dependencies-in-recursive-union-types-with-c-17-the-curious-case-of-4ab00cfda10d
======
__d
On one hand, this is neat, and it ticks boxes in my C++-programming heart.

On the other hand, it's frankly embarrassing that this is what needs to be
done to implement a trivial data structure with the ability to print its value
to a terminal.

After 60 years of computing, this is where we're at?

